# Finally Arrived



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Well I finally made it.

It has been a year since I was last here in PI and this trip, I am staying. 

The 14 hour flight, even flying in the front of the plane was exhausting. After landing, Immigration and Customs was a breeze as always. 

Note....At the Immigration Station (MNL Terminal 2) just for the asking, I was able to get my first extention and it was free. So I am legal until April 5. 

Got to my hotel room and I couldn't believe but the boxes I sent ahead to the hotel, were already in my room. Great service. 

Thanks for all your help and support and I'll keep you informed as things progress with my move...Thanks again.

JM101


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JM101 said:


> Well I finally made it.
> 
> It has been a year since I was last here in PI and this trip, I am staying.
> 
> ...


Mabuhay


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Mabuhay


14 hr's is short. U come from az or cali


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You are off to a great start!

Welcome to the PI!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to paradise.. Now it's time to get your toes in the sand and dig in.

The flight must be from LAX or SFO. I really miss those trans-pacific flights. Guess that's because I sleep better at cruise altitude than I do in my own bed. Love to fly!



Ahh.. my favorite airline and aircraft. A Philippine Airlines Boeing 747-400! That's the only thing I miss about going to or from the States. lane:


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome! Mabuhay! A new beginning!


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome! Good deal on the visa extension. When you went through Immigration, you just asked for the 29 day extension from the officer you gave your passport to? Did you have to step aside to a desk on the side or to an office?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JM101 said:


> Well I finally made it.
> 
> It has been a year since I was last here in PI and this trip, I am staying.
> 
> ...


Well the front is still the best especially on a carrier with lie flat seating!

How far in advance did you send your boxes?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to paradise.. Now it's time to get your toes in the sand and dig in.

The flight must be from LAX or SFO. I really miss those trans-pacific flights. Guess that's because I sleep better at cruise altitude than I do in my own bed. Love to fly!



Ahh.. my favorite airline and aircraft. A Philippine Airlines Boeing 747-400! That's the only thing I miss about going to or from the States. lane:



Philippine Air Lines has (as many other airlines) retired their 747 and now use Boeing 777. I experience it on my last visit to the USA in November 2014. Most people do not know that the 747 are the fastest commercial plane use by the airlines. The 777 are slower and fly at a lower altitude so my flight was longer. The plus for the airlines is fuel efficiency. Wi-Fi is available and there is USB for charging ones device even in economy seat that I had. I still prefer the 747 for it speed and my shorter travel time. I did mention to the cabin crew that I miss the 747s they replied they prefer the 747s too.

Tony


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> Welcome to paradise.. Now it's time to get your toes in the sand and dig in.
> 
> The flight must be from LAX or SFO. I really miss those trans-pacific flights. Guess that's because I sleep better at cruise altitude than I do in my own bed. Love to fly!
> 
> ...


Tony, I agree with you on all counts. I love the 747 and for trans-pacific or Atlantic I would (after working for the airlines for many years) would NEVER ride a two engine aircraft. They say there are no safety issues with the newer 2 engine aircraft. Still, if you loose one you have just one left. No thanks-I'll stay home..


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> 14 hr's is short. U come from az or cali


Appreciate the welcome.

I came in on Philippines Airlines PR105 from San Francisco.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

jon1 said:


> You are off to a great start!
> 
> Welcome to the PI!


Thanks for the welcome...

I have been looking forward to this for a long time. This is my retirement dream.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Welcome to paradise.. Now it's time to get your toes in the sand and dig in.
> 
> The flight must be from LAX or SFO. I really miss those trans-pacific flights. Guess that's because I sleep better at cruise altitude than I do in my own bed. Love to fly!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome.

This flight was on a Philippine Airlines Boeing 777, while my trip last year was on a 747-400. 

Actually there was twice the leg room on this 777 vs the 747 (that extra legroom was really not needed sitting in Biz Class. One of my yearl travel friends is 6'5" and even he said that it was way more that he needed.

This 777 flight was bumpy so sleeping was not too good. and because the seat in front of you is way further away from you vs the 747, it makes TV watching harder due to the screen being further away. 

Food was good and service was over the top.

All in all a good flight.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> Welcome! Mabuhay! A new beginning!


Thanks for the welcome.

I might be joining you in Subic.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

HondaGuy said:


> Welcome! Good deal on the visa extension. When you went through Immigration, you just asked for the 29 day extension from the officer you gave your passport to? Did you have to step aside to a desk on the side or to an office?


Thanks for the welcome.

I was estatic and suprised to get this visa extension without any issues or waiting. I just presented my passport and asked the agent "Where do I go for a 59 day extension" (of course this is really only a 29 day add on as I automatically get 30 days upon arrival). I showed him my return flight (which I had booked for 90 days so I would have something to show upon arrival, if asked for an exit ticket). After a little checking with a co-worker, he said he could give me the 59 day visa but I would have to apply for additional time to match the return flight date. I said that would be great. 

He stamped my passport and I was done...Super easy...But I think it was the prep work of my return flight, previous visits, asking the right questions correctly and having a nice agent. 

One thing to be aware of and that is the dagger stares from the people behind you for holding up the line. Fortunatly, I had my 6'5" friend as the next contestant behind me.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Well the front is still the best especially on a carrier with lie flat seating!
> 
> 
> How far in advance did you send your boxes?



I have never been on a full lie flat seating before, but am looking forward to doing so in the future. The PAL flights that I have been an have all been the angle type. 

Of course ANY type of seat that lays down is better than none.



This was my first set of boxes which I sent 10/28/15 out of Las Vegas. There was absolutely no exterior damage or signs of tampering. I have not opened them yet as I have been busy with other things. 

When I open these 2 boxes and when the other shipment arrives, I'll post the results on the board.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Tony, I agree with you on all counts. I love the 747 and for trans-pacific or Atlantic I would (after working for the airlines for many years) would NEVER ride a two engine aircraft. They say there are no safety issues with the newer 2 engine aircraft. Still, if you loose one you have just one left. No thanks-I'll stay home..


Phil_expat and Jet Lag thanks for the welcome both of you.

Put me down for another 747 vote.

JM101


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JM101 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I might be joining you in Subic.
> 
> JM101


Subic guys say welcome


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Update 

I have been on the ground only about 40 hours and it has been a whirlwind so far.

Checked into my hotel.

Hooked-up with my girlfriend. She "FLEW UP" on the bus from Manila as soon as she found out I was in town.

Seen some friends.

Got a new cell phone. All I really wanted was a flip phone, like I had in the US, that I can make a phone call, do some texting and take a picture. Well they don't make them anymore. So I get this fancy smart phone, which I will NEVER use any of the stuff and gadgets that is loaded on it. (That is what my laptop is for). And what is this load stuff???? Getting an education already. All I want to do is make a phone call and I can't!!!:confused2: Just get me a couple of tin cans and a string so I'll be a lot happier.

Picked up the money I previously set-up and sent from the US. This verified that I can send money over the internet from one of my US accounts for pick-up here at BPI (Bank of Philippine Islands) without suffering all those ATM fees. I am able to transfer up to a $1000 usd per day from my US account where I have my direct deposits made, picking the cash up at the local PI bank. 

Technology is great for sending money but not making a simple phone call.

Time for a little sleep.

JM101


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JM101 said:


> And what is this load stuff???? Getting an education already. All I want to do is make a phone call and I can't!!!:confused2: Just get me a couple of tin cans and a string so I'll be a lot happier.


Loads get me too. I can never seem to get the right type for what I want and then with some you use it or lose it after a couple days. I used to worry about having a phone but don't anymore. I've gotten good at bumming them if I really need one LOL


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Load is just their term for money loaded onto prepaid SIM cards.

You can load p250 or p500 on to your SIM and be good to go for a while. Here is my recommendation:

If you arent going to use cellular data (like 3G or 4G/LTE), make sure to turn OFF Cellular Data. That can eat your load.

Depending on which SIM provider you have (Globe, Smart or Sun), you can subscribe to promos so you get a better deal on calls and texts than the per minute/per text rate.

For example, Smart has a promo called Mega All In 250 where for p250 you get: "Unlimited SMS to ALL Networks (Smart, TNT, Sun, Globe & TM) + 180 minutes calls to Smart, Sun, TNT + 100 MB Mobile Internet".

Globe and Sun have similar promos as well. You can take a look at their websites to see how to register or head over to their stores at your local mall and they can help you out with it there.

One warning about your prepaid SIM: dont let ANY strangers use or borrow your phone. If someone asks to "borrow" your phone to make a phone call, (assuming they dont run off with your phone) they can surreptitiously transfer all the pesos from your SIM to theirs via "pasaload". If someone asks me to use my phone I just tell them I dont have load or my phone is "low bat".

If you have any other questions about SIM cards or load, just ask.

Good Luck!


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks HondaGuy for the explaination. 

My GF also tried to tell me the difference between Globe, Smart and the two minor ones and all I can say is "Only in the Philippines".

Just a quick update:

I had to make a quick trip to Manila so I could check-in at the Veterans Affairs Office and while I was gone, I was notified that my last two boxes arrived at my hotel in Angeles City. 

Upon my return , I looked at the boxes and they look like they never left the US appearing in pristine condition with no tampering. Lets hope that the insides of all my shipped boxes are in the same great shape. 

JM101


----------



## JIMMY2222 (Feb 14, 2015)

JM101 said:


> Update
> 
> 
> Picked up the money I previously set-up and sent from the US. This verified that I can send money over the internet from one of my US accounts for pick-up here at BPI (Bank of Philippine Islands) without suffering all those ATM fees. I am able to transfer up to a $1000 usd per day from my US account where I have my direct deposits made, picking the cash up at the local PI bank.
> ...


Hi........... could you elaborate on how this is done. I have a Chase account. Did you do this with Zoom or one of those services or did you have an account already set up with BPI....??

Thanks.

First post....... Hello everybody. Seems like a lot of information here. I'm moving to Cebu in two months time. Hopefully you folks can teach me everything I need to know


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JIMMY2222 said:


> Hi........... could you elaborate on how this is done. I have a Chase account. Did you do this with Zoom or one of those services or did you have an account already set up with BPI....??
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> First post....... Hello everybody. Seems like a lot of information here. I'm moving to Cebu in two months time. Hopefully you folks can teach me everything I need to know


Welcome! We can't teach you everything. We can only help
Pay close attention and be careful. Enjoy


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

JIMMY2222 said:


> Hi........... could you elaborate on how this is done. I have a Chase account. Did you do this with Zoom or one of those services or did you have an account already set up with BPI....??
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

JM101 said:


> Well I finally made it.
> 
> It has been a year since I was last here in PI and this trip, I am staying.
> 
> ...


Welcome!!!!! So many of us have enjoyed your posts, it is good to hear that your arrival went so smoothly...and we will all collectively hope your transition here will go just as smoothly. MABUHAY


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Welcome!!!!! So many of us have enjoyed your posts, it is good to hear that your arrival went so smoothly...and we will all collectively hope your transition here will go just as smoothly. MABUHAY



Thank you for the welcome.

I am amazed at just how smooth things actually have gone, because after all this is the Philippines. 

One of the reasons maybe is because I am a stickler for details when it comes to planning. I am retired and had plenty of time to make sure that I had all the details taken care of and of course a lot of luck also entered in to it.

Having boards like this really helps the Traveler or future Expat to know what to do; what time lines are required, who to see for what and then to have a board to be able to ask questions about specific items as they come up.

I know that I will have more questions coming up because I will be moving from my hotel to a temporary long term apartment at the end of this month. This is where my GF and I can relax so we can look for a more permanent to live. We still haven't decided which island to live on. Whether we want city or country or provence or beach type living. 

This is also an adventure and a lot of fun doing this new life in Paradise.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> I am amazed at just how smooth things actually have gone, because after all this is the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Back in the late 1900's I lived for a long time on a place named Ticao Island here in the Philippines. An extremely beautiful, remote, pristine, jungle island in Masbate Province.

The place I lived had fewer than 300 people. No electric power, running water, and not even one telephone on the place.
In all my life I have never before or since seen or been in such a fantastic place. 

Problem is that eventually we all age and a combination of age and associated medical problems make living like Tarzan impractical and even life threatening.

So what I'm saying is; find a place that suites you and will still provide or have available adequate and SAFE medical care if ever needed - even in the event of an accident.

You'll see or find countless doctors, clinics, and hospital most anywhere here but very few are safe to use to put it mildly.
So take you time and be sure to figure present and eventual, future medical needs in your final decision on where to make your home.



Jet Lag..


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag,

You hit the proverbial nail on the head. 

As much as that Tropical Paradise you mentioned above sounds ideal, at my age with all of my current issues, medical has to be taken into account as a primary concern. So realistically, it probably looks like Subic because of emergency access to Bay Point and then transfer to the Manila VA as necessary. 

I went to AUF last week just to get a prescription filled and what a zoo that place is. My GF and I have decide to change the initials of the hospital from AUF to AFU....you can figure out what we mean. We even saw 2 guys dragging a body out. Now whether this person was still alive and just passed out or if he was dead, it would seem to me that the hospital could at least provide a wheel chair or a gurney. 

So by process of elimination, it looks like Manila is out because of all the polution, traffic and over-crowding, but I need to remain close as this is where the VA Clinic is located; Angeles City is out because of the bad medical I just saw; and I have always liked Subic and I have heard that the medical is good so I will be looking more towards that direction. I just need to stay out of the flooded areas. 

Like I have said, this is all an adventure and I'm having a ball so far.

JM101


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think you just was at the wrong place in Angeles. Medical City is opening soon, or has open, and from appearances rivals most western hospitals. There's pics and more info on Harry the Horse. Also believe it takes TriCare? Harry has the details. Look at the last several newsletters.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> Jet Lag,
> 
> You hit the proverbial nail on the head.
> 
> ...


Yea you'll see some strange things here without any doubt. To be fair and honest though, what you saw could, at times, be seen at most any hospital in country. AU is a good hospital. When in need of a hospital which I have done more that once, I use St. Raphael just to the North of Angeles proper. It' not as nice or modern as AU but the care and service is beyond compare. My wife and I have had the same doctor in the area for years and very thankful for him. Our children see another doctor as ours is for those 16yrs old and above.

Subic as you say is another choice and is just over the hill to the West. I'm told they have a new hospital there but I know nothing about it.

Searching for an locating a good doctor takes time and interviews with several. I'd suggest starting with using The Filipino Doctor site to do so. Also has good info on medications etc.

Lots of great places but for myself now, I/we really enjoy living in the country but outside of Angeles.



Good Luck


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> When in need of a hospital which I have done more that once, I use St. Raphael just to the North of Angeles proper. It' not as nice or modern as AU but the care and service is beyond compare.


Used St. Raph last year after hearing you talk about it for some ER service. Was a little old but they did all a US ER would've done for me. Followed up with a US dr which I regret because he told me the same thing St. Raph did for 1000P for $600.

And that 1000P included x-raying my knee and shoulder, a tetanus shot, and patch-up work. Bet it would've been $1200 in a US ER.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Used St. Raph last year after hearing you talk about it for some ER service. Was a little old but they did all a US ER would've done for me. Followed up with a US dr which I regret because he told me the same thing St. Raph did for 1000P for $600.
> 
> And that 1000P included x-raying my knee and shoulder, a tetanus shot, and patch-up work. Bet it would've been $1200 in a US ER.


Yea they do good work there. The ground floor of the new section is a series of clinics too that is aircon with many doctors for walk-in's.
Only bad thing I can say for the place is if you stay overnight, the food served is not eatable and have to purchase it somewhere else and bring it in.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Only bad thing I can say for the place is if you stay overnight, the food served is not eatable and have to purchase it somewhere else and bring it in.


And what hospital food IS eatable?????? (LOL)

Actually I was in the new VA hospital in Las Vegas last September and they had an open menu where you can order anything you want and it was great.

First time I actually enjoyed being in that hotel....errr I mean hospital.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Using PhilHealth*



cvgtpc1 said:


> I think you just was at the wrong place in Angeles. Medical City is opening soon, or has open, and from appearances rivals most western hospitals. There's pics and more info on Harry the Horse. Also believe it takes TriCare? Harry has the details. Look at the last several newsletters.





There is one last resort here and that is to marry my GF (yikes) and get PhilHealth.

JM101
PhilHealth is good but only to a point. I am covered with PhilHealth under my wife's membership/policy and have used it a number of times.
In most cases it is not valid or usable on out of hospital or on a out patient basis. There are however a few exceptions to this. Cataract surgery is one. I had double cataract surgery a year ago and it was covered. It was done in a hospital surgery suite but I was out of there within just a little over two hours and on the way home.
Coolest part of that is that my 10yr old daughter that is going to be a doctor was allowed to be in the operating room to observe and take photos. Even my wife had to wait outside (much to her frustration) but turned out to be a great experience for me as well as my daughter. "Photo Attached for fun."

In most all cases though, PhilHelath will cover a portion of expenses for in-patient hospital stays of 24 hours or longer. Also, most hospitals still require a minimum of P10,000 down payment when admitted and expect YOU to pay the entire bill and be reimbursed by PhilHealth. 
So it's not as easy and simple as using insurance plans in our home countries.



Regards

Jet Lag..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You don't need to be on your wife PhilHealth. Foreigners can have it as well.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Gary D said:


> You don't need to be on your wife PhilHealth. Foreigners can have it as well.


Gary, 

Thank you for the reply. 

I applied for PhilHealth over a month ago and all I got was the autoresponder. Then I made another request for their decision to my application and still no response. This is why I was thinking (and was also told by someone) that if you are a foreigner, you have to be married to a Filipina to be able to get.

If I can just apply and get approval, then that is great. Thanks for the info.

Does anyone have link that will get me a real approval instead of just an autoresponder??

JM101


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JM101 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> ...


From what I know Phil health is not for foreigners unless spouse is a Filipino


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I had heard that foreigers could but I can't find any information to support it. It was my belief that it,s was a recent change, in the last year or so.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

JM101 said:


> Jet Lag,
> 
> You hit the proverbial nail on the head.
> 
> ...



I would not recommend the medical care here in Subic. The Bay Pointe Hospital is more like a clinic with private hospital costs. If you go there for an "appointment" it is first come first served in a time window (several hours) on certain days of the week. At best the ER may stabilize you. The Medical City in Angeles will be a big thing for me. If it is comparable to the Medical City in Ortigas that would be a huge deal.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I had heard that foreigers could but I can't find any information to support it. It was my belief that it,s was a recent change, in the last year or so.


Probably foreigners with the right resident visa is my guess.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JM101 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> ...


I'd suspect its more the system than the question that is the lack of response lol


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You (as a foreigner) cannot sign up for Philhealth. However, your wife can obtain it for about 2600p per year. If hospitalized, she can use her insurance for you. Initially it will get you maybe a 10% discount (goes up over time) and it takes forever to get it back from them. It took 6 months to get it back for her cousin (we are only talking about 4000p). It can only be used if you are admitted to the hospital.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

jon1 said:


> You (as a foreigner) cannot sign up for Philhealth. However, your wife can obtain it for about 2600p per year. If hospitalized, she can use her insurance for you. Initially it will get you maybe a 10% discount (goes up over time) and it takes forever to get it back from them. It took 6 months to get it back for her cousin (we are only talking about 4000p). It can only be used if you are admitted to the hospital.




Thanks jon,

Sounds to me like it is not even worth signing up for even if I was eligible by marriage. (and we are not ready to walk down the aisle yet...at least I am not lol).

Fortunately, I do have VA for my service connected stuff, which is quite extensive.
Anyone have any other health insurance suggestions that are not cost prohibited? My current health and health history (my VA stuff) make traditional ways impossible. 

JM101


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Might want to check out the Blue Cross Philippines website. You can get a quote on their site and there is no maximum age. Rates seem reasonable. And you don't have to married to a filipina to be covered.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi JM101. Welcome to Subic Bay! 
First off the guys are correct regarding philhealth. You dont get covered unless legally married to a Filipina. If you have any specific questions that the Philhealth website cant answer just throw me a message. My bilas- in-law works for their main Manila branch. Also, for minor check ups or medical conditions avoid the big hospitals. They tend to be expensive without being effective.
I go to this small but well run clinic just at 14th St. in Olongapo. It is run by a husband and wife team of doctors. KCSG Clinic. Expats have been their regular clients and they charge fair. Im not in any way connected with them except for being a client. Forgive the crudeness of my response Im using a smart phone. Again, Mabuhay!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> Hi JM101. Welcome to Subic Bay!
> First off the guys are correct regarding philhealth. You dont get covered unless legally married to a Filipina. If you have any specific questions that the Philhealth website cant answer just throw me a message!


+1

I skipped all the way to Baguio 

Btw from what I know, Phil health works like you pay first, all of it in cash , and then get the refund, again all in cash ... so if you paid say 100k and get called that you are getting back 50k... be ready to walk out of the hospital with 50k cash ..


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

galactic said:


> Hi JM101. Welcome to Subic Bay!
> First off the guys are correct regarding philhealth. You dont get covered unless legally married to a Filipina. If you have any specific questions that the Philhealth website cant answer just throw me a message. My bilas- in-law works for their main Manila branch. Also, for minor check ups or medical conditions avoid the big hospitals. They tend to be expensive without being effective.
> I go to this small but well run clinic just at 14th St. in Olongapo. It is run by a husband and wife team of doctors. KCSG Clinic. Expats have been their regular clients and they charge fair. Im not in any way connected with them except for being a client. Forgive the crudeness of my response Im using a smart phone. Again, Mabuhay!



Thank you Galactic,

That sounds like my best option right now for my NON service connected stuff. 

I will check out that clinic when I am in Subic as it sounds like a good way to go for me. 

And don't worry...your smart phone was not rude (LOL).

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> Might want to check out the Blue Cross Philippines website. You can get a quote on their site and there is no maximum age. Rates seem reasonable. And you don't have to married to a filipina to be covered.



Thanks Ram,

Yes I did check them out before I left and they want WAY too much money due to my current health. 

They even have an agent trying to contact me as I was arriving so they could close the insurance deal. 

Appreciate the idea.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just a quick update on my adventure.

My GF and I have finally found a temporary long term apartment in Angeles City which we will move into at the beginning of the month. This will give us a base for us to have so we can look for a more permanent place to live, wherever that may be (still undecided).

This has been a whirlwind vacation/move/transfer/etc////. I don't think I have had a minutes rest since I have arrived. Between trips to Manila for VA stuff, searching for housing, seeing old friends, helping other friends with their wedding (actually vow renewals) I haven't had a minute to relax and enjoy PI.

Maybe when we actually move into this apartment I can have a fruit salad and unwind.

Thanks everyone for your ideas and help with my move. 

JM101


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JM101 said:


> Just a quick update on my adventure.
> 
> My GF and I have finally found a temporary long term apartment in Angeles City which we will move into at the beginning of the month. This will give us a base for us to have so we can look for a more permanent place to live, wherever that may be (still undecided).
> 
> ...


I'm busier now in retirement but wife gf and I are farm kids


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Well it has been almost 30 days since I arrived. Unfortunately one of my friends must return back to the US in just a couple of days….seems like we just got here. But things have been going extremely well and I love being here.

My GF and I have been finally moving into our new temporary apartment from the hotel and that has been a lot of fun (LOL). Actually it has been exciting since it is OUR first real place together. Having to go to SM Mall, for what seems like every 5 minutes in a trike is a real joy…sure am glad some have roof racks. I still haven’t opened my boxes that I sent from the US as we are still trying to set up the new place just to live in.

I have been introduced to some of the local food: some good and some not. Sorry Sinigang and Sisig are not my favorites and of course some of the real exotic ones I definitely will stay away from, especially Balut (I did have to eat 7 for an initiation a few years ago yuck). But dishes are really delicious.

Banking turned out to be VERY easy since I set it up before leaving the US. I can transfer money (up to $1,000 per day) from my BoA account to my WFB account for a $3 charge; and then to a PI cash remittance pick up for $5. This sure beats having to pay all those ridiculous ATM fees. And because I am classified as a “Senior Citizen” I get head of the line privileges to pickup my money in PI. 

Well back for more shopping…I know I’m in trouble when the clerks at the mall start to remember me and call me by name…

JM101


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

JM101 said:


> Well it has been almost 30 days since I arrived. Unfortunately one of my friends must return back to the US in just a couple of days….seems like we just got here. But things have been going extremely well and I love being here.
> 
> My GF and I have been finally moving into our new temporary apartment from the hotel and that has been a lot of fun (LOL). Actually it has been exciting since it is OUR first real place together. Having to go to SM Mall, for what seems like every 5 minutes in a trike is a real joy…sure am glad some have roof racks. I still haven’t opened my boxes that I sent from the US as we are still trying to set up the new place just to live in.
> 
> ...


Am I correct in assuming BOA = Bank of America and WFB = Wells Fargo Bank?


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jim151 said:


> Am I correct in assuming BOA = Bank of America and WFB = Wells Fargo Bank?


Yes on both banks.

BoA does not have an agreement with the Philippine banks like WFB has so if I want to get cash from my BoA accounts then I either must use an ATM and pay those very high fees or I can transfer money to my WFB account for a $3.00 fee and then transfer to a BPI or BDO Cash Remittance for $5.00. 

Much better this way and I can get higher withdrawl amounts.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just another quick update.

MY GF and I have finally actually moved everything into our temporary apartment and we spent the night unpacking, and at least trying to make a less messy place for ourselves for our first real night here. (I'm sure you all know how the clutter builds when you move). 

Well the most important thing for her was a decent rice cooker and the most important thing for me was how well did the boxes that I shipped from the US make out. Well I can now report that the boxes came out PERFECT. Absolutely NO damage whatsoever. Even my computers made it fine. And there was NO theft of anything. 

VERY HAPPY with the shipping service. And I still can't get over how inexpensive it actually was. 

Now where am I going to put all this stuff????

JM101


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

JM101 said:


> Just another quick update.
> 
> MY GF and I have finally actually moved everything into our temporary apartment and we spent the night unpacking, and at least trying to make a less messy place for ourselves for our first real night here. (I'm sure you all know how the clutter builds when you move).
> 
> ...


What service did you use to ship boxes? LBC??...or some other? Thanks. Have bunch to ship next year.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

How in the heck did I miss this grand adventure?

I'm glad that you have made the trip safely. I'm looking forward to your experience at the VA. I too would need to be close to the VA hospital. So far, I can't complain, they've treated me well.

For the record, my wife is an LBC agent here in Florida. So I hope you used them since your experience was so good.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow...thanks again for the welcomes.

The service I used was Atlas Shipping. They picked up my boxes as scheduled, kept me informed as to where they were and then delivered them right to the front desk of the hotels I was planning to stay at. The front desk signed for them and then stored them until my arrival, and even had 2 of the boxes, the early arrivals, waiting for me in my room before I had even checked in. When the last two boxes had arrived, I was immediately informed and the bellmen brought up to my room. 

After finding an apartment for my GF and me, the apartment crew picked up my boxes and other liggage and then helped me move into the apartment. You sure don't fimd service like that in the US unless your name is trump (LOL). And like I said NOTHING was broken or missing....very happy.

Now for the VA...Great service at the Manila VAMC/VARO. They have scheduled me for several appointments and have I have to say they have done a much better job of taking care of me than some of the offices I have been to in the US. I am very happy and satisified with their service. 

unggoy...No I am not going home in April, that is just the expiration date of my first visa. I will need to renew for another 59 days before that date.

WARNING....I have been told that the Immigration offices will be closed for Easter/Holy week coming up. My agent said I need to start my renewal by March 23 because of all the holiday closures; so if your renewal dates are coming up beware of the holiday closures so you are not late.

OK thats enough for now...more stuff to unpack and then prepare for another Manila trip tomorrow to the VA, which this time will be only one day up and back trip for a short appointment.

JM101


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JM101 said:


> After finding an apartment for my GF and me, the apartment crew picked up my boxes and other liggage and then helped me move into the apartment. You sure don't fimd service like that in the US unless your name is trump (LOL).


You did pay them right? You can pay for Trump like service in the U.S. too LOL


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

cvgtpc1 said:


> You did pay them right? You can pay for Trump like service in the U.S. too LOL


You obviously did not understand the joke....sorry.

JM101


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry, still way over my head. Guess it's not a joke anymore if you have to explain it LOL


----------

